# Congrats Grandmaster Holcomb Thomas



## DMcHenry (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats to my friend GrandMaster Holcomb Thomas for his receint promotion to KHF 8th Dan.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## dortiz (Dec 5, 2009)

Greatly deserved! A great Teacher and friend. Congratulations!!!


Dave O.


----------



## dbell (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats!!  That is a major step!!  Way to go!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats......


----------



## Miles (Dec 9, 2009)

Congratulations sir!


----------

